# Rod Coloring



## 6169 (Nov 18, 2008)

I have an older Black rod that I want to rewrap. What kind of dye/paint do I use to get the color touched up and where would I purchase it? Thanks.


----------



## Savage87 (Mar 3, 2019)

When I built my shark rod a few years ago we used dupicolor automotive paint and clear coat it worked really well for the first year or 2 but started flaking after that. But I didnt go really thick with it either. I was told if I would have painted it a couple more times and did the clear thicker I would have been good but who knows it was my first rod build so I was happy with it.


----------



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

Mudhole.com


----------

